# Pee wont clear



## skor (Sep 6, 2012)

This is my third batch of skeeter pee, one was actually dragon blood, but this one isnt clearing nearly as fast. My first batch of pee and dragon blood showed really nice clearing after 2 weeks this one really isnt clearing, should i hold off a few more weeks or add sparkolid again?


----------



## dralarms (Sep 7, 2012)

From your title I was going to say just drink more water .

Seriously, not sure on your problem except to say I've only made one Skeeter pee and it cleared fine.


----------



## Arne (Sep 7, 2012)

Make sure it is degassed and if it doesn't start clearing in a few days or so, hit it with the sparkaloid. Should clear up then. ARne.


----------



## analog_kidd (Sep 9, 2012)

I just had the same problem. I had backsweetened with frozen lemonade concentrate and thought maybe it was because of that, and would never clear. There were some lees in the bottom of the carboy, but not a lot.

I racked it to a clean carboy, gave it another good degassing and added some more sparkelloid. Within two days it was nearly perfectly clear.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 9, 2012)

Degas well. Sometimes it takes longer to clear.


----------



## skor (Sep 11, 2012)

degassed again and added sparkaloid a on sunday i believe looks like it might be very slowy clearing ill keep an eye on it hopefully it clears


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 12, 2012)

It will, skor. You know, the "p" word.


----------

